# Advice needed - cara & barking heads



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi All

Got a bit of a situation. We had a friend and her 2 dogs stay over Easter, they eat science plan senior and cara helped herself to a few nuggets.

Hubby also had a bit of a gastro bug thurs to Sunday.

We walk her on open fields and let her chase the ball. At the weekend she ate something morethan once & also had a nibble at some old horse poop squished on the road.

Saturday I gradually have swapped her over to barking heads, great poops then from Wednesday we've had sloppy runny poops. Fortunately she tells us and we can get her out.

In terms of her behaviour she's just her normal self

These are all the facts. We plan not to feed her today to rest her system.

She's really taken to barking heads and i dont want to go back to natures diet but is that the cause of the poops. Also it's our poo meet on Sunday.

What else do I do?

Help!!

Kxx


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

I think you're doing it right - if she's been good on barking heads in the past she should settle back into the swing of it soon. 
When vincent has a bit of a funny tum (he is obsessed with eating horse poop right now :/) we give him some plain rice and maybe a bit of cooked chicken. It settles his tummy well


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Yes the fish/cicken and rice for a day or so normally sorts the problem.


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

Kirsty, Arthur had runny sloppy and smelly poos when I changed him over to barking heads. It lasted for about a week Id say. I was a little concerned but thought it may have been I changed over foods too quickly. Hes totally fine now, and loves BH. Id just give her a small amount of plain rice/fish/chicken and reintroduce BH again over a few small meals.....
Fingers crossed she is feeling more like herself for Sunday.


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

She's still her normal bouncy self. Just back from vets. Vet said inflamed lower bowel probably kicked off by what she ate on the field. Got some pro-fibre to mix in with her food for a week. 

She's crunching away as I type.

K xx


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Wow what a stunning sunny morning. Been to the bakers for fresh bread, lambs gambolling in the fields opposite our hours.... Most important good Cara poops again!!!!!


----------

